# E-Techniker / SPS-Techniker / Automatisierungstechniker gesucht



## ukofumo (2 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

Wir sind ein kleines mittelständisches Unternehmen am unteren Niederrhein welches weltweit Maschinen und Anlagen im Bereich der Nahrungsmittelindustrie vertreibt.
Wir suchen zur Verstärkung unseres Teams einen versierten Fachmann für alle Aufgaben rund um die Maschinensteuerung.
Dazu gehören Planung & Projektierung der E-Technik, Programmierung SPS & HMI, IBN & Service vor Ort (Weltweit).
Wir interessieren uns weniger für Ihre Diplome und Zertifikate sondern mehr für Ihr tatsächliches Können.

Sie haben Erfahrung mit:
- SPS-Programmierung: Siemens Step7
- HMI-Programmierung: Siemens WinCC/WinCC flexible - ggf. ProFace WinGP/ProServer
- Frequenzumrichter: Siemens Micromaster/G110-G120/S120/etc...  -  SEW Movitrac/Movidrive
- Schaltplanerstellung: WSCAD5 und/oder EPlan5/ElpanP8

Sonstiges:
- Reisebereitschaft (IBN & Service Weltweit) - Sprachkenntnisse Englisch (weitere Sprachkentnisse von Vorteil)

Sollten wir Ihr Interesse geweckt haben... Fragen haben... etc.  -  Kontaktdaten bitte per PN erfragen.

Gruß ukofumo


----------

